# oggi è/ fa caldo



## ljsilver70

Usualmente si dice "oggi fa caldo", ma talvolta ho sentito anche la varione "oggi è caldo". Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se quest'ultima frase è corretta?


----------



## antodaz

In genere si dice e si sente dire: "oggi fa caldo!". Spesso, però, capita che, in situazioni di disagio, dovute proprio all'ambiente circostante o alle temperature, si dica: "oggi è caldo/a! Oggi è umido/a!", proprio per sottolineare l'insopportabilità di tale condizione; l'immediatezza dello sfogo personale, espressa col verbo essere al presente, raggiunge più in fretta l'interlocutore e rappresenta in modo netto, perentorio, come una sentenza inappellabile, la situazione di stato, insieme all'esternazione della tensione accumulata per contenere l'insofferenza.
A mio parere, anche se meno usata, è più corretta la seconda forma, a condizione che l'aggettivo segua il genere del sostantivo sottinteso: "oggi è umido! (il clima)" oppure "oggi è calda! (la giornata)".


----------



## ljsilver70

Grazie. Mi è anche venuto in mente che potrebbe essere un'espressione derivata dall'inglese: "it's hot today".
Ma mi pare che in Toscana si usi il verbo essere in questa frase.


----------



## antodaz

Convengo con i fratelli toscani così come ho aggiunto nel post precedente.


----------



## tie-break

antodaz said:


> A mio parere, anche se meno usata, è più corretta la seconda forma,


 
L'uso di una o dell'altra penso che vari molto da zona a zona. Ad esempio dalle mie parti (marche) "oggi è caldo" viene usato molto di piu' di "oggi fa caldo".


----------



## Sicanius

Sì, è vero, dipende da zona a zona, e a quanto pare il verbo _essere_ è usato soprattutto nel centro Italia (Toscana, Umbria, Marche). Però credo che la forma corretta sia con _fare_, e questo è il verbo che viene riportato su tutti i libri di grammatica italiana per stranieri.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sicanius said:


> Sì, è vero, dipende da zona a zona, e a quanto pare il verbo _essere_ è usato soprattutto nel centro Italia (Toscana, Umbria, Marche). Però credo che la forma corretta sia con _fare_, e questo è il verbo che viene riportato su tutti i libri di grammatica italiana per stranieri.



Mi fa piacere, perchè a Brescia _fa caldo_, non _è caldo_.


----------



## awanzi

Per aggiungere (anche no) varianti regionali:

Anche a Roma _fa caldo. _O al massimo _c'è un caldo_.


----------



## claudine2006

Anche al Sud fa caldo! Comunque avevo sentito anch'io (ed anche in TV) la variante regionale di cui si parla.


----------



## stefanaccio

claudine2006 said:


> Anche al Sud fa caldo! Comunque avevo sentito anch'io (ed anche in TV) la variante regionale di cui si parla.



E' caldo va bene.  Ma sta' attenzione che non dici, "Sono caldo..."


----------



## Saoul

stefanaccio said:


> E' caldo va bene.  Ma sta' attento a non dire, "Sono caldo..."



Suggerimento.


----------



## scorpio1984

Saoul said:


> Suggerimento.


Ciao a tutti!! Scusate, ma non si dice anche "che caldo!" oppure "che caldo che fa"? È un anno che sono tornata dall'Italia e quindi inizio a dimenticare certe cose :'( grazieeee


----------



## ohbice

Sì, è corretto dire "Che caldo!". Ma a me sembra (non so, forse sono solo io) che in questa espressione vi sia un tono di dispiacere/rammarico/lamentazione che non si trova invece in "Oggi fa caldo". "Oggi fa caldo" è più neutro. Mia opinione


----------



## Anaiss

Sì si dice! Però penso che "che caldo che fa" sia una variante regionale non standard, e che in giro per l'Italia preferiscano "che caldo fa" eventualmente.

edit: quoto oh, bice sul tono associato all'esclamazione.


----------



## italoscur

direi "fa caldo" mentre userei "è caldo/a/i/e" come aggettivo per descrivere qualcosa.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Qui in Sardegna non si usa ne uno ne l'altro, si dice invece _"oggi c'è caldo"_, traduzione letterale del Sardo "hoe b'hat caldu" (letteralmente : oggi vi è caldo; anche se in Sardo in queste frasi il verbo usato è "avere" come in Francese o in Catalano)

Un altro modo di dire penso tipico solo della Sardegna è : _oggi sta facendo caldo_

anche questo traduzione 1:1 dell'espressione Sarda : _hoe est fattende/faghende caldu = oggi è facendo caldo_


----------



## ohbice

italoscur said:


> direi "fa caldo" mentre userei "è caldo/a/i/e" come aggettivo per descrivere qualcosa.


Direi che se stai sulla frase dell'o.p. è meglio. Sottraendo *oggi *cambi un po' tutto il possibile contesto di "oggi è caldo"... ;-)


----------



## Calicot

Sardokan1.0 said:


> Qui in Sardegna non si usa ne uno ne l'altro, si dice invece _"oggi c'è caldo"_



Non credo solo in Sardegna sai, l'ho sentito dire anche io nella penisola, probabilmente in bassa Toscana.


----------

